# Owl Hooter - Locator using a JC100 Reed



## ThomasT (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

For those who want to make an Owl Hooter - Locator using a JC100 Reed, I am attaching two (2) drawings in a pdf format that can be printed out on 8-1/2 x 11 or 11 x 17 paper.

This Hooter is a bit smaller in size and does not sound as good, in my opinion, as my other design that uses the Shipleys Outdoors Reed. I have come to the decision that due to the smaller size of the Reed itself , JC100, cannot produce a sound equal to the larger Shipleys Reed. However, I have field tested this call and received reactions from Turkeys that were already on the ground.

This Hooter is much easier to make and requires a 3/4" standard drill bit, a 3/4" mandrel and a 1" forester bit for the main boring and a #29 drill bit for the Exhaust holes. In addition a standard ½" drill bit is needed to center drill the 3/4" wood dowel to make the Insert. Note: the location of the "tuning O-ring" on the JC100 Reed is important and must be adjusted to you Hooter.

Hope this will help in some way and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

